# changing brightness without Fn keys?



## applewagon (Apr 19, 2008)

i'm using an acer aspire 9300 laptop, and i recently spilled milk on the keyboard and the Fn key doesn't work. i'm looking for a way to adjust the brightness without using the Fn key.. is there a way to do this? i've tried opening nvidia control panel, but there is no option for display, just to change monitors.

oh, and i'm using nvidia geforce go 6100

thanks~


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi,

try Display properties in Control Panel. in Settings tab click on Advanced. see if you have Nvidia graphics properties there.


----------



## applewagon (Apr 19, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> hi,
> 
> try Display properties in Control Panel. in Settings tab click on Advanced. see if you have Nvidia graphics properties there.


i did that, and it opens op nvidia control panel.
however, the only settings i get are this:










i've looked up this problem online, and there is apparently no way to go about fixing this without the Fn key. will a replacement keyboard be the only way to fix this?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi again,

yup i believe replacing the keyboard is the easiest way out. :grin:


----------



## applewagon (Apr 19, 2008)

okay, thanks for your help anyway 8D


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

have you tried each of the options in the nvidia control panel?


----------



## applewagon (Apr 19, 2008)

the picture i posted is the only option given :|


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

applewagon said:


> the picture i posted is the only option given :|


so you tried all the options there (like 'Change display configuration') and there is no adjustment for brightness control? if so, i guess you really need a new keyboard.


----------



## applewagon (Apr 19, 2008)

no, there's not. i tried contacting nvidia, and they said i need to contact acer. however, the acer site always seems to be down, so there's nothing i can do. i was thinking maybe i should reinstall the graphic driver to see if that would solve the control panel problem, but i can't find any drivers for this laptop. i doubt there is anything else you can do to help me, but thanks again anyway~


----------

